# Hello From VT!



## Reddivar (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello! My name is Hannah from VT. I am an experienced rat breeder who just got interested in Mice. So far I have one male satin Chocolate named Captain Chip  He's so cute! I'd love to get more information about mice and all your amazing mousey-habitats!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Hannah! Always glad to see new Americans running around. You'll find there aren't a lot of us on this forum, as the American clubs operate mostly through Facebook. Are you keeping pets, breeding pets, or getting into breeding for show?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to you and the Captain!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome! Very cute mouse, look forward to see more pics in future. =)


----------

